# Review - DXO flogs EOS-M yet again



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/EOS-M10-Review-Updated-mid-range-Canon-hybrid/Canon-EOS-M10-Measurement-No-progress-for-EOS-M-sensor-scores

For the TL/DR crowd, I'll paraphrase:

'If only Canon had a sensor like the Samsung NX1, we'd finally have a system with a good sensor that was still being sold a company that wasn't going out of business.'

'There are sensor many important things to sensor when selecting a camera sensor. It's important sensor to consider the autofocus of the sensor camera, available sensor lenses for the sensor mount, how the grip sensor feels in your hands sensor, etc.'

'You know how we hate Canon crop SLR sensors? Well, this tiny little turd is even worse than those.'

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 5, 2016)

Excellent and astute sensummary! ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 5, 2016)

The M could indeed be more of a enthusiast camera, and we will see that happen. I have too large of hands to run one, and some features I want like ability to tether to my pc have yet to appear.

I don't believe that the competition has tethering ability that is what I want either.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The M could indeed be more of a enthusiast camera, and we will see that happen. I have too large of hands to run one, and some features I want like ability to tether to my pc have yet to appear.
> 
> I don't believe that the competition has tethering ability that is what I want either.



I could be mistaken, but the Venn diagram overlap of 'Potential EOS-M market' and 'people who want to tether' might be just one person. 

I'm personally still waiting for simpler things, like a viewfinder, lenses, etc. :

- A


----------



## dcm (Jan 5, 2016)

I hadn't noticed the M3 review on DxO before. 
http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M3-sensor-review-Attractive-option-for-existing-Canon-users

It fared a bit better and scores as the best Canon APS body/sensor, just ahead of the 750D/760D/7DMkII. This review was done six months ago so I'm not sure why they didn't show it in the M10 review. In fact the M3 was not even mentioned in the M10 review.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 5, 2016)

dcm said:


> I hadn't noticed the M3 review on DxO before.
> http://www.dxomark.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-M3-sensor-review-Attractive-option-for-existing-Canon-users
> 
> It fared a bit better and scores as the best Canon APS body/sensor, just ahead of the 750D/760D/7DMkII. This review was done six months ago so I'm not sure why they didn't show it in the M10 review. In fact the M3 was not even mentioned in the M10 review.



Classic DXO! (Nothing to see here, move along...)

- A


----------

